# Freshwater Fish Compatibility Chart



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Someone asked for one of these, under "Suggestions". I replied with this link, but don't think anyone saw it, so here it is again:

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/freshwater_compatibility_chart.php


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That would come in handy.:thumbsup:


----------

